# Need some suggestions on what amps to consider



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife and adult children are going to get me an amp for Christmas (they are relieved to hear this because I'm ordinarily so hard to buy for)

I plan to try out a few models and maybe even rent a couple to help decide, but I need a starting point. I already have a fender FM65 DSP which I sort of consider a beginner's amp, but I want something a little more suited to my style of playing.

Consider the following criteria

-I am in my 60s and I the only time I rock is when I'm in a chair made for that purpose. No crunch or scream needed.
-I have only been playing about 5 years.
-I'm looking for a rich deep sound and something suitable for jazz, movie themes, religious tunes etc. Soft, warm and mellow is good.
-the only option I need is reverb
-it will only be played in my home
-price range 500-1000 (but if I toss a few bills into the pot it can go higher)

I would be very happy to get a range of opinions so I know what to try out.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A Princeton Reverb reissue might be a good one to try. They're usually in stock at Long & McQuade. These amps don't offer much in the way of crunch, but they're certainly deep and rich sounding clean amps. Also there are many solid state jazz amps that offer very nice cleans. Polytone, Acoustic Image etc are popular brands for jazz.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...l_Instruments/65_Princeton_Reverb_Reissue.htm

http://www.polytoneamps.com/catalog.html


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was going to say a Princeton Reverb too.

If you want some dirt models built in, the SuperChamp XD series are nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> I was going to say a Princeton Reverb too.
> 
> If you want some dirt models built in, the SuperChamp XD series are nice.


I have both of these amps and I enjoy them. I would also suggest looking for a Silver Face Princeton Reverb (mine is a ~1974). You might get lucky. However, the reissue Princeton Reverb is likely a very good choice and easy to find.

A Blues Junior and a Deluxe Reverb might also be worth looking at.

As Rugburn stated, there are many solid state jazz amps to investigate.

Good Luck with your search.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> I
> 
> A Blues Junior and a Deluxe Reverb might also be worth looking at.
> 
> ...


+ 111111111111111111111
or buy that Super listed here....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was going to suggest a used hot rod deluxe myself


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Traynor YCV20WR - you can find them used in minty shape for $400.

Higher end - Valvetrain Bennington Reverb.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

+1 on the Princeton Reverb. Fantastic amps.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

You didn't specify size on this thing, but I imagine it could be big since you plan on keeping it in the house. I like the idea of some sort of 70s Fender. It will be handwired and quite tough. There are some 60s and 70s super reverbs for sale in the for sale section for perhaps a bit more than you were hoping to spend... but if you keep them in good shape, they will only increase in value over the years compared to modern amps you may buy new.

But ya, if you could find a silver-faced Fender for a good deal on the used market that works fine, that might suit you well.
Old Traynors from the 70s are nice too. The YGL-3 is like a Fender twin and could be had for under 500 most likely. The YGM-3 is smaller and lighter and is a very popular amp too. It was reissued so you could get a new one if you prefer, but the original is ironically cheaper if you can find one.

I went through the for sale section here and thought you might like to try this out as well if you are looking for something more newish:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=51638

If you are going to Long&Mcquade (you should to try out some of these amps), you also may like to try something different like a Vox AC15 or AC30 for a different flavour. Also, try any Traynor tube amp, but specifically any different size of the YCV amps. You can ask about how cheap any of their rentals or used amps have gotten and then tack on some extra warranty if you really like one. Speaking of the rental amps, try a Fender Twin and ask how much it costs to buy their cheapest rental Twin... they are rented a lot so I've seen them as low as about $500.

But, I also suggest you check this one out:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=52206


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Custom Vibrolux Reverb is also worthy of consideration. New ones are $1199+HST at L&M, used are in the $800 range, so you're on budget. 

I find the tone to be quite a but warmer than a Princeton or Deluxe Reverb Reissue, or even vintage black/silver face Fenders. Unlike a vintage Vibrolux, the CVR lacks a negative feedback loop, which translates into a tone that is similar to a Vibro King, but at a reasonable weight.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Just thinking outside the box a little...

I was just about to +1 the Princeton Reverb. (I love my '75) but then thinking if this is just for home and you might be doing some recording, how about a modeller....something like the Eleven Rack. (I think there's even one for sale on this site) This assumes of course you have something to play it through as well. (there are many options)
.
You can get all the sounds you are likely to need from that.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Gizmo. I already have the Fender DSP which is a modeller, and I have no plans to record. I just want a nice sweet deep sound for gentle playing in my basement. I tend to have the tone of guitar on the bass end.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Krelf said:


> Thanks Gizmo. I already have the Fender DSP which is a modeller, and I have no plans to record. I just want a nice sweet deep sound for gentle playing in my basement. I tend to have the tone of guitar on the bass end.


I was playing new amps in my local shop a couple of weeks ago and happened to try an Excelsior (made by Fender).
it's a nice little tube amp with a single 15" speaker.

The one I tried was around $300 and had a nice tremolo as well.

With the 15" it had very nice smooth bottom end.

I think it was fairly low powered (20 wattsor less).

Looked nice and sounded great.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fen...ID6K-yQHKq4GYBg&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, what a nifty little amp and with a 15 inch speaker. Certainly an eye-catcher. Too bad it doesn't have reverb!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Krelf...Are you getting any closer to deciding what appeals to you?

Just curious as to your thoughts to date.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

greco said:


> Krelf...Are you getting any closer to deciding what appeals to you?
> 
> Just curious as to your thoughts to date.
> 
> ...


I started renting from L&M to get an idea of the sounds of them. I'll take any of the amps listed here for a week if they stock them, and I'll use them with my guitars at various settings. Then I'll play a variety chords, rifts and soft melodies and basicially use it as my own for the week. I figure that its worth the rental fee to get something I'm truly satisfied with. I'll also consider the input and output features, speaker size and ease of transport and price vs benefit. Hopefully I'll latch on to one I'll never want to return!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Krelf said:


> Wow, what a nifty little amp and with a 15 inch speaker. Certainly an eye-catcher. Too bad it doesn't have reverb!


Buy a reverb pedal with the money you have left over!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I started renting from L&M to get an idea of the sounds of them. I'll take any of the amps listed here for a week if they stock them, and I'll use them with my guitars at various settings. Then I'll play a variety chords, rifts and soft melodies and basicially use it as my own for the week. I figure that its worth the rental fee to get something I'm truly satisfied with. I'll also consider the input and output features, speaker size and ease of transport and price vs benefit. Hopefully I'll latch on to one I'll never want to return!


Excellent !!

Let us know what you decide on/purchase.

Dave


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, it's all up to you. We all have different tastes and listening abilities. Each amp is unique, with its sounds nuances and all stuff like that. For your budget it's the best to visit few music shops, listen what you like the best and then consider about that amp (why you need to throw 500$ in the wind?). There're millions of sites offering more buying specifics and suggestions about amps because they need to sell somehow their products. The resource I'm using for guitar amps reviews is http://guitar-guide-easy.com/tools/amps because I found much about combo, hybryd and tube amps in one place. When I check out the reviews then I go to store and listen to the amp that I'm interested in


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Since many of you expressed interest in my ultimate choice, I will let you know how things have gone in my quest for an appropriate amp. I have rented a few, even a Fender Hotrod Deville 212 though it wasn't suggested, and I learned that too big and powerful is neither advisable nor practical in my case. I still have a nice little Traynor YGL1 under lease, but I have made a decision tonight. It will be a *Fender Blues Junior III.

*I made the decision because it was the only amp I rented that I was reluctant to return. I wanted it. The amp sounded so great with my guitars and I got warm tones out of it that I wanted future access to. No subsequent amps that I tried out or rented could match it. The price is relatively reasonable, and so is the size and weight. I also liked the spring reverb, the 12 inch speaker, and the layout of the controls.

For those who suggested other amps. I want to thank you. Most of them couldn't be rented and some are no longer available new. (I don't want my wife trying to buy a used amp on my behalf) I enquired at L&R about a Princeton Reverb and was told they didn't rent them and the closest one was in Ottawa, and I would have to buy it first in order to have it shipped down. I also would have liked to have rented a polytone, but I don't think anyone rents them out locally. And the Hotrod Deluxe at my store was found not to be in working order when I tried to rent it.


Again thanks for all your suggestions! I assure you I will be happy with my decision!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> A *Blues Junior* and a ___________ might also be worth looking at.
> 
> Good Luck with your search.
> 
> ...


I remember a GC member suggesting that amp....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually it was suggested twice and reaffirmed by another poster. I compiled a list of all the amps suggested and did a count against each one. 

Its a great forum when advice is needed!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This!

[video=youtube;zFrbXMSIGtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFrbXMSIGtQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

High to low (price) = Vibrolux Reissue, Deluxe Reverb Reissue, Vintage Traynor Guitar Mate, Blues Junior


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Luker Tiger 20 combo or head. Best 20 watt amp I've played. Clean and bluesy. Based on a Fender 5E3 chassis. Dual 6V6 power, switchable SS and Tube recifier. I bought the combo, 100% satisfied with sound quality and amp build. I can't wait to have Ken build me another amp head (EL84 MArshally thing)

LAst price on a 1 x12 combo was around $1100. Ken will also build what you want if you have something in mind.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Good call on the Blues Junior. I know guys that have a lot of amps at their disposal who will still opt for that for small gigs. Killer sound in a small package. Enjoy!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Krelf said:


> Since many of you expressed interest in my ultimate choice, I will let you know how things have gone in my quest for an appropriate amp. I have rented a few, even a Fender Hotrod Deville 212 though it wasn't suggested, and I learned that too big and powerful is neither advisable nor practical in my case. I still have a nice little Traynor YGL1 under lease, but I have made a decision tonight. It will be a *Fender Blues Junior III.
> 
> *I made the decision because it was the only amp I rented that I was reluctant to return. I wanted it. The amp sounded so great with my guitars and I got warm tones out of it that I wanted future access to. No subsequent amps that I tried out or rented could match it. The price is relatively reasonable, and so is the size and weight. I also liked the spring reverb, the 12 inch speaker, and the layout of the controls.
> 
> ...


Did you get the one with the Cannabis Rex speaker?


----------

